

Whisk creates shopping lists based on recipes, lets you buy ingredients - jpadilla_
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/01/09/whisk-creates-shopping-lists-based-on-recipes-and-lets-you-but-ingredients-directly-from-the-app/

======
JoshuaRedmond
The app is interesting, but this article misses the most unique and exiting
feature of Whisk - they can add their widget to existing recipe websites [1]
so you can order the ingredients straight from the page. It seems like an
amazing idea, particularly once they get a few more recipe websites involved.
[1] [http://www.foodnetwork.co.uk/recipes/milk-chocolate-
tart.htm...](http://www.foodnetwork.co.uk/recipes/milk-chocolate-tart.html)

~~~
craigwhisk
Thanks very much for the feedback Joshua!

------
garagemc2
Loving the application of Machine Learning to everyday aspects of life.

The last thing I found was Prismatic - finding interesting articles to read.

I'm a bit of a cheapo, and would love if the app could put together recipes
based upon currents offers at supermarkets.

E.g. Tesco are doing half price mince, lets recommend bolognese.

Essentially a money saving approach to recipes, might allow for greater mass
market adoption.

------
laserDinosaur
Pretty cool, too bad the main feature (ordering ingredients automatically) is
locked to the UK. I would love to just be able to export a list to Evernote or
Google docs.

~~~
baggachipz
This. I use Evernote as my grocery shopping list; having recipes automagically
populate my shopping list would be very nice indeed. As far as ordering
ingredients automatically, I have to say I'm not to keen on that. I usually go
to the store for other things as well.

------
piqufoh
Nice ad

